# 2022-2023 Eligibility Chart



## Jason Svoboda

*Senior Eligibility (6)*
G Cooper Neese
G Cameron Henry
G Trenton Gibson
F Courvoisier McCauley
F Kailex Stephens
C Cade McKnight

*Junior Eligibility (2)*
G Zach Hobbs
G Xavier Bledson

*Sophomore Eligiblity (3)*
G Julian Larry
G Cameron Crawford
F Jayson Kent
G Masen Miller !

*Freshman Eligiblity (2)*
G Robert Martin III
F Robbie Avila
G Jaden Schertz !
G Isaac Homes !

*Legend*
* Denotes Redshirt
# Denotes Medical Redshirt
! Denotes Walk-On


----------



## Jason Svoboda

This is a very early work in progress based around what we knew before the NCAA started handing out eligibility like candy with the COVID issue. This also matches the Indiana State roster as of right now. If this is the case, we are officially done with recruiting for the 2022 class.

If they continue to offer/operate in the 2022 space, odds are someone will not have their scholarship renewed. I can tell you one thing, that glut in the "sophomore" class isn't a good thing so I think that is where you'll potentially see the attrition come from.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Lot's of possibilities.  We don't know if all three "SR's" will return.  If Stephens does, with him, Turner, and Avila;  One of the other bigs would be expendable.  And we don't know what's going to happen to Thomas.
I guess Thomas or Crawford could redshirt also and change their class.

I apologize for stating the obvious.  Just want to discuss.


----------



## Bluethunder

Cooper, per the article last week, is graduating in May and could decide to go to Europe and make a little money playing ball


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

We would happily return those three seniors over another true freshman.

With that being said, I imagine JS will continue to recruit hard acting as if there is at least one opening. Between the Thomas situation, Hittle not seeming like his spot is locked and just the ordinary off-season transfer list growing in today’s landscape.

Between possible movement with the sophomores above and Crawford a redshirt candidate, the sophomore-class logjam should even out.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreBlue3209 said:


> We would happily return those three seniors over another true freshman.
> 
> With that being said, I imagine JS will continue to recruit hard acting as if there is at least one opening. Between the Thomas situation, Hittle not seeming like his spot is locked and just the ordinary off-season transfer list growing in today’s landscape.
> 
> Between possible movement with the sophomores above and Crawford a redshirt candidate, the sophomore-class logjam should even out.



I think those two are obvious candidates if there is additional movement.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

With Coop announcing today he is coming back and the staff still recruiting 2022 kids, that means someone from the other 12 would have to leave unless we have a COVID waiver of some sort.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Jason Svoboda said:


> With Coop announcing today he is coming back and the staff still recruiting 2022 kids, that means someone from the other 12 would have to leave unless we have a COVID waiver of some sort.


Well, if Henry is given a scholarship next year, some of the other players may leave.  Look for another bad year.


----------



## FanSinceArenaDays

I will be surprised if not at least a necessary 1/3 roster turnover doesn't happen after season end. Some on their own accord & some slightly nudged. Obvious some are not MVC caliber players.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

FanSinceArenaDays said:


> I will be surprised if not at least a necessary 1/3 roster turnover doesn't happen after season end. Some on their own accord & some slightly nudged. Obvious some are not MVC caliber players.



Yeah, we're probably going to have to have a couple years like Bradley did in the turnover department if they want to upgrade the roster with any sort of speed.


----------



## swsycamore

why  no mention of Tyreke?


----------



## sycamore tuff

sycamorebacker said:


> Well, if Henry is given a scholarship next year, some of the other players may leave.  Look for another bad year.


So, if our leading scorer stays, we will have a mass exodus.  Why is that?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

swsycamore said:


> why  no mention of Tyreke?



Because it hasn't been 100% confirmed he is coming back.


----------



## rapala

Jason Svoboda said:


> *Senior Eligibility (3)*
> G Cooper Neese
> G Cameron Henry
> F Kailex Stephens
> 
> *Junior Eligibility (3)*
> G Zach Hobbs
> G Xavier Bledson
> C Dearon Tucker
> 
> *Sophomore Eligiblity (6)*
> G Julian Larry
> G Micah Thomas *
> G Quimari Peterson
> G Sam Mervis !
> G Cameron Crawford
> C Simon Wilbar
> C Nick Hittle *
> 
> *Freshman Eligiblity (1)*
> F Robbie Avila
> 
> *Legend*
> * Denotes Redshirt
> # Denotes Medical Redshirt
> ! Denotes Walk-On


Key?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

rapala said:


> Key?








						2022-2023 Eligibility Chart
					

Senior Eligibility (6) G Cooper Neese G Cameron Henry G Trenton Gibson F Courvoisier McCauley F Kailex Stephens C Cade McKnight  Junior Eligibility (2) G Zach Hobbs G Xavier Bledson  Sophomore Eligiblity (3) G Julian Larry G Cameron Crawford F Jayson Kent G Masen Miller !  Freshman Eligiblity...



					sycamorepride.com


----------



## sycamorebacker

sycamore tuff said:


> So, if our leading scorer stays, we will have a mass exodus.  Why is that?


He is too much one-on-one and doesn't involve the other players enough.  Also, does not help enough on D or rebounding.  With his athletic ability, he should be cleaning the glass.


----------



## CardLake49

sycamorebacker said:


> He is too much one-on-one and doesn't involve the other players enough.  Also, does not help enough on D or rebounding.  With his athletic ability, he should be cleaning the glass.


Well he's cleaning the glass just as much as anyone else. He's 2nd in rebounding (1 behind Kailex), 2nd in assists, 2nd in steals, and leads the team in blocks. I hope he sticks around.


----------



## TreeTop

sycamorebacker said:


> He is too much one-on-one and doesn't involve the other players enough.  Also, does not help enough on D or rebounding.  With his athletic ability, he should be cleaning the glass.


HAHAHA!!!!


----------



## sycamorebacker

CardLake49 said:


> Well he's cleaning the glass just as much as anyone else. He's 2nd in rebounding (1 behind Kailex), 2nd in assists, 2nd in steals, and leads the team in blocks. I hope he sticks around.


Well, maybe I mis-spoke.  I guess I get irritated when he tries to do too much and doesn't share the ball like I think he should.  But, I think that's the way basketball is played now.  It's literally been ruined. 
I liked the 1976 IU teams.  Pass, pass, pass, pass, open shot, 2 pts.  
And the referees have ruined the game.  Unbelievable number of violations in the paint: fouls, travel, and 3 seconds.


----------



## 4Q_iu

sycamorebacker said:


> Well, maybe I mis-spoke.  I guess I get irritated when he tries to do too much and doesn't share the ball like I think he should.  But, I think that's the way basketball is played now.  It's literally been ruined.
> I liked the 1976 IU teams.  Pass, pass, pass, pass, open shot, 2 pts.
> And the referees have ruined the game.  Unbelievable number of violations in the paint: fouls, travel, and 3 seconds.



Don't put it all on the refs - plenty of coaches don't TEACH the proper way to play the game (fouls = Defense with hands, vice Defense w/ feet) travel = kids aren't taught how to dribble correctly, the refs don't enforce it and you have the game today

I will give you the *ucking "EuroStep," aka walking/running to the hoop   

shouldn't be a suprise when the Nat'l Entertainment BBall Assoc began condoning, ENCOURAGING "continuation" that the game has devolved into the current state


----------



## Bluethunder

Never understood the hate towards the Euro step. It’s just a normal layup with the steps in reverse order.

If you’re right handed instead of picking up your dribble and taking a right, then left step/jump and laying it in, now you take the left step first and then the right jump and lay it in. Two steps is two steps.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Bluethunder said:


> Never understood the hate towards the Euro step. It’s just a normal layup with the steps in reverse order.
> 
> If you’re right handed instead of picking up your dribble and taking a right, then left step/jump and laying it in, now you take the left step first and then the right jump and lay it in. Two steps is two steps.



I guess it depends on how you define it... in it's most common form it's defined as a basketball move in which an offensive player picks up their dribble, takes a step in one direction, and then quickly takes a second step in another direction.

after a dribble is picked up, the only legal "next moves" are a pass or a shot


and today, you see a ton of players pick up their dribble at the FT line, walk, run to the line for a layup


----------



## Bluethunder

People have taken two steps to shoot a layup since forever. All the euro step is is just the same two steps in opposite order. Watch any player at any level convert a layup. They will pick up their dribble and take two steps. It doesn’t even half to be in reverse order, it is just a reverse direction, cutting back across a defender


----------



## 4Q_iu

Bluethunder said:


> People have taken two steps to shoot a layup since forever. All the euro step is is just the same two steps in opposite order. Watch any player at any level convert a layup. They will pick up their dribble and take two steps. It doesn’t even half to be in reverse order, it is just a reverse direction, cutting back across a defender



never heard an announcer refer to a eurostep w/ your definition but i mute a heckuva lot of games these days

and you see eurosteps all over the court, not just on layups -- some players have used them to break a press


----------



## 4Q_iu

Classic view of the first move of a Euro-Step

Note how the ball is carefully cradled like the ol' pigskin as the RB cuts through the #2 hole in the line


----------



## Jason Svoboda

We now have 14 scholarships on the books for next year, which is 1 over the D1 limit of 13.


----------



## CardLake49

Jason Svoboda said:


> We now have 14 scholarships on the books for next year, which is 1 over the D1 limit of 13.


I'll take that problem


----------



## treeman

I don't know why I don't know the answer to this question yet but......Is it still the same open transfer rules as it was last year?


----------



## TreeTop

Jason Svoboda said:


> We now have 14 scholarships on the books for next year, which is 1 over the D1 limit of 13.


I'd be incredibly surprised if Dearon Tucker is on the team next year. Transfer from Oregon State elite-8 team and he's played in only 13 games. I can't imagine this is what he was expecting and wanting out of his transfer to ISU. And it's a bummer, I like what I've seen from him. BUT...I trust Coach's decisions to construct the roster he wants.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

treeman said:


> I don't know why I don't know the answer to this question yet but......Is it still the same open transfer rules as it was last year?



I can't find definitive answers on that nor the COVID waiver stuff.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Bluethunder said:


> People have taken two steps to shoot a layup since forever. All the euro step is is just the same two steps in opposite order. Watch any player at any level convert a layup. They will pick up their dribble and take two steps.


"It doesn’t even half to be in reverse order,"  

Euro step doesn't bother me.  It's the offensive being allowed to move the defender out of the way, travel, and score.  If someone gets the ball in the paint at a disadvantaged position, he is supposed to stay that way -- he's not allowed to bang the defender out of the way, hop into a shooting position and lay it in.  He's also not allowed to hold the ball in the paint for 3 seconds, pass it out to the perimeter and go for the offensive rebound.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> We now have 14 scholarships on the books for next year, which is 1 over the D1 limit of 13.



So if Key is gone as rumored, that does mean we only need to find one spot now unless we can get a COVID waiver for one of the guys that will be returning.

That said, I'd really like to see us add another shooter somehow as I was holding out hope for Key.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

This is the most important thread on Sycamore Pride for the next several months. The list in post one needs to drastically transform before practices kick off later this year.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

I think I've done enough digging that I got everything down.  To sum it up:

- Anyone on the roster during the 2020-21 season received an extra year of eligibility from the NCAA whether or not they played.
- The NCAA offered a blanket waiver at the conclusion of the 2020-21 season that allowed for immediate play for transfers. Did not get extended for this year.
- The blanket waiver does not count towards your one-time transfer exception.
- If you've used the one-time transfer, you have to get a grad transfer waiver to use the graduate exception. Provided you get that waiver, you could have two immediate transfers but the old hoops are in place for it -- school sign off, school didn't have grad program, etc.
- The A10 proposed legislation for 2021-22 season that players used for emergency purposes due to COVID outs could retain redshirt status. Did not get passed at the Convention and believe it will get thumbs up/down at April meetings after season concludes.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

We are now even at 13 scholarships with Hittle's departure.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> We are now even at 13 scholarships with Hittle's departure.



Now have 2 openings.


----------



## jben

There will be more......As with others, I was surprised by Wilbar.


----------



## pbutler218

jben said:


> There will be more......As with others, I was surprised by Wilbar.


Early on I liked what I saw from Wilbar but it seemed like he might have regressed as the season went on. I wish him luck wherever he goes just like all the rest.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> Now have 2 openings.



Now have 4 openings.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> Now have 4 openings.



Down to 3 with the addition of Kent.


----------



## meistro

I saw on mvcfans that Hill from Murray state may be coming here?


----------



## treeman

meistro said:


> I saw on mvcfans that Hill from Murray state may be coming here?


I think that Hill just entered the portal. I know what comment you are talking about, the poster needs to go back to English 101 and use some punctuation. But I would LOVE if Hill is coming here but I don't think that's the case; the kid is P5 talent.


----------



## dino

Wouldn’t Kent fit under the sophomore eligibility?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

dino said:


> Wouldn’t Kent fit under the sophomore eligibility?



I've not been able to find a firm answer that you retain the COVID year if you transfer so until it's confirmed, I've put him as a junior based on having played 2 years.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

treeman said:


> I think that Hill just entered the portal. I know what comment you are talking about, the poster needs to go back to English 101 and use some punctuation. But I would LOVE if Hill is coming here but I don't think that's the case; the kid is P5 talent.


Been in the portal for 2 hours and has been offered by USC and OK State.


----------



## dino

Jason Svoboda said:


> I've not been able to find a firm answer that you retain the COVID year if you transfer so until it's confirmed, I've put him as a junior based on having played 2 years.





Jason Svoboda said:


> I've not been able to find a firm answer that you retain the COVID year if you transfer so until it's confirmed, I've put him as a junior based on having played 2 years.


I’d say that since so many players got to play a 5th year after transferring that we know that already.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

dino said:


> I’d say that since so many players got to play a 5th year after transferring that we know that already.



There was an immediate waiver during the COVID "base" years. They did not extend that. That's why I put him there.

ISU article says he has 3 years so I've moved him.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Two scholarships remain. Courvoisier McCauley has one year of eligibility remaining.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

One scholarship left. Roster seems to be shaping up nicely.


----------



## pbutler218

So what do you think our need is for the last scholarship?


----------



## CardLake49

pbutler218 said:


> So what do you think our need is for the last scholarship?


Consensus seems to be ball handler. Guessing nothing has changed. Not that it's a group answer, just saying.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

CardLake49 said:


> Consensus seems to be ball handler. Guessing nothing has changed.



Yep, I think it will be a ball handler unless they think they have a homerun BPA type that they can't pass up.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

Could potentially have to replace our entire starting 5 next year…


----------



## CardLake49

SycamoreBlue3209 said:


> Could potentially have to replace our entire starting 5 next year…


Its going to be interesting to see how many teams DONT have to replace any non-senior, non-pro jumping starters from one season to the next.


----------



## 4Q_iu

SycamoreBlue3209 said:


> Could potentially have to replace our entire starting 5 next year…



isn't that why we have the portal?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

SycamoreBlue3209 said:


> Could potentially have to replace our entire starting 5 next year…



Don’t get attached to anyone…

I guess we can do away with the ridiculousness that is “senior night” now. So you have that.

I’ve been as critical of JS as anyone on this forum save for maybe 1 or 2 people. I will say this - if you’re going to have a HC that can handle roster turnover and doesn’t mind kids leaving for “bigger and better things” a hugely successful D2 coach in JS would be a much better fit for your program than most options… It’s worth taking into consideration.

Case and point… The ever-so-miserable Evansville Aces are actually still losing players to the portal as of today. JS has made pretty quick work of filling out this roster and has one spot to fill. Evansville on the other hand?? They couldn’t win the MIC conference (high school in case anyone was clueless) of the early 2000’s right now… Can you imagine last years Evansville team Vs. Lawerence North (Oden-Conley). Haha LN would have beat them by 30.


----------



## dino

Looks a lot different going from no “seniors” playing on the team to technically 5 super seniors. (I have no idea how many years Kailex has played but I’m pretty sure he won’t have eligibility remaining after the season.

This was the kind of roster configuration that set apart plenty of schools above others in 21-22.  That window for 5 year super seniors (non-redshirt) is open for the next 3 seasons before it goes away.


----------



## CardLake49

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Don’t get attached to anyone…
> 
> I guess we can do away with the ridiculousness that is “senior night” now. So you have that.
> 
> I’ve been as critical of JS as anyone on this forum save for maybe 1 or 2 people. I will say this - if you’re going to have a HC that can handle roster turnover and doesn’t mind kids leaving for “bigger and better things” a hugely successful D2 coach in JS would be a much better fit for your program than most options… It’s worth taking into consideration.
> 
> Case and point… The ever-so-miserable Evansville Aces are actually still losing players to the portal as of today. JS has made pretty quick work of filling out this roster and has one spot to fill. Evansville on the other hand?? They couldn’t win the MIC conference (high school in case anyone was clueless) of the early 2000’s right now… Can you imagine last years Evansville team Vs. Lawerence North (Oden-Conley). Haha LN would have beat them by 30.


Come on now, lets not get crazy here, we're still talking about high school kids playing against college men. No way LN would've beat them by 30. I would've been 12.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

CardLake49 said:


> Come on now, lets not get crazy here, we're still talking about high school kids playing against college men. No way LN would've beat them by 30. I would've been 12.



you didn’t see LN back then… I guess you will never know. Yes. Absolutely they would have. Those 2 went on as Freshman to carry Ohio State to the National Title game.

Evansville last year and this current roster with literally like 6 players is maybe a decent MIC high-school team. They’re terrible. LN of 2006 would have beat them by 30 without a doubt.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreBlue3209 said:


> Could potentially have to replace our entire starting 5 next year…



I think that is by design this year for sure. Get 1 year culture fits that push the talent level up. Try your hardest to recruit over the roster in 2023, especially if you have a solid rebound year and can attract the next rung up.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> I think that is by design this year for sure. Get 1 year culture fits that push the talent level up. Try your hardest to recruit over the roster in 2023, especially if you have a solid rebound year and can attract the next rung up.



The only by design part of it is… I’m a second year coach. I got obliterated in my first year and I need to win now. So I’m going to try and take the best available players and win now - worry about the rest later.

A less optimistic wording of the exact same thing…


----------



## dino

Coach might already have somebody ready to sign but I don’t think it would be a terrible strategy to absolutely shoot for the moon with the last scholarship. The opportunity cost is the players you miss by waiting but it could be worth a gamble to kick the tires on any talent that might hit the portal within the next month or so.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

Jason Svoboda said:


> I think that is by design this year for sure. Get 1 year culture fits that push the talent level up. Try your hardest to recruit over the roster in 2023, especially if you have a solid rebound year and can attract the next rung up.


For the record...I was just pointing out that losing those five would mean 3 years in a row of 4 out of 5 starters being replaced. 

This can all change anyway if Larry improves and still play 25 min and Avila is as good as advertised.


----------



## CardLake49

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> you didn’t see LN back then… I guess you will never know. Yes. Absolutely they would have. Those 2 went on as Freshman to carry Ohio State to the National Title game.
> 
> Evansville last year and this current roster with literally like 6 players is maybe a decent MIC high-school team. They’re terrible. LN of 2006 would have beat them by 30 without a doubt.


My bad, even tho I disagree that was supposed to be a joke. Guess I went to hard on the Bob Newhart style dry comedy there. 

I did see LN back then. Those Conley/Oden teams were unreal. I broadcasted tons of MIC boys and girls bball (and unfortunately football) games in the early 2000's covering THS/THN. Just about every time my boss comes to my building I think about his brother talking ish to Oden, then Oden wrapping his legs around his waist and dry humping him on a dunk at THN (almost knocked over the equipment when I jumped up and screamed). Most savage sports thing I've ever seen. I would've been on the call for the LN/THS semistate game in 2005 but for some reason I agreed (well in advance obviously) to get married on that date. So dumb. When THS beat Bloomington South and won regional the week before I was sick to my stomach knowing I was gonna miss the next game. I was also on the call for the only high school bball championship that the city of Terre Haute has actually won. Then I watched LN snatch the crown jewel from that team and still fail to even win sectional the following year. So yeah, I know. But I still disagree.


----------



## treeman

pretty happy with how this roster is shaping up.

We return about 90 percent of our production + the freshman that has the most potential in Crawford:
Xavier Bledson
Julian Larry
Kailex Stephens
Cooper Neese
Cameron Crawford
Cam Henry
Sam Merivs
Zach Hobbs

Then our transfers/incoming freshman appear to be upgrades as well:
*Robert Martin - Quimari Peterson:* Nothing against Q but the writing was on the wall for him, Martin looks to be a pretty damn good PG
*Robbie Avila - Nick Hittle:* Again Hittle seemed like a great teammate but would be better suited at a lower level. If Avila is as good as advertised he could be special here.
*Cade McKnight - Simon Wilbar: *I'll take a 2 time DII all-American anyday of the week. Not to mention the mentor aspect for Avila.
*Voss McCauley - Micah Thomas: *Not the best comparison position wise, but Voss fits a roll in the system that Thomas couldn't. Don't get me wrong, Thomas could play but his maturity has to come into question with the incident preseason and Schertz comments throughout the year.
*Jayson Kent - Tyreke Key: *Obviously not an apples to apples comparison here either. Key is Key and will be talked about for a loooonnnnggg time around these parts, good luck to wherever he lands and I hope makes a splash and overcomes his shoulder issues. With that being said the length and athleticism of Kent and the proven ability to compete at his level gives us something that Key physically couldn't last year. 
*Dearon Tucker: *Should be interesting to see where the staff goes with this one. If nothing else, it can't be much worse.


----------



## pbutler218

I think we will look for a freak athlete for the final scholly (wishful thinking). Time will tell?? Yes.....I know we could use another ball handler too.


----------



## True Blue

CardLake49 said:


> My bad, even tho I disagree that was supposed to be a joke. Guess I went to hard on the Bob Newhart style dry comedy there.
> 
> I did see LN back then. Those Conley/Oden teams were unreal. I broadcasted tons of MIC boys and girls bball (and unfortunately football) games in the early 2000's covering THS/THN. Just about every time my boss comes to my building I think about his brother talking ish to Oden, then Oden wrapping his legs around his waist and dry humping him on a dunk at THN (almost knocked over the equipment when I jumped up and screamed). Most savage sports thing I've ever seen. I would've been on the call for the LN/THS semistate game in 2005 but for some reason I agreed (well in advance obviously) to get married on that date. So dumb. When THS beat Bloomington South and won regional the week before I was sick to my stomach knowing I was gonna miss the next game. I was also on the call for the only high school bball championship that the city of Terre Haute has actually won. Then I watched LN snatch the crown jewel from that team and still fail to even win sectional the following year. So yeah, I know. But I still disagree.


I think THS would have won it all 2 years in a row if she stayed.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

treeman said:


> pretty happy with how this roster is shaping up.
> 
> We return about 90 percent of our production + the freshman that has the most potential in Crawford:
> Xavier Bledson
> Julian Larry
> Kailex Stephens
> Cooper Neese
> Cameron Crawford
> Cam Henry
> Sam Merivs
> Zach Hobbs
> 
> Then our transfers/incoming freshman appear to be upgrades as well:
> *Robert Martin - Quimari Peterson:* Nothing against Q but the writing was on the wall for him, Martin looks to be a pretty damn good PG
> *Robbie Avila - Nick Hittle:* Again Hittle seemed like a great teammate but would be better suited at a lower level. If Avila is as good as advertised he could be special here.
> *Cade McKnight - Simon Wilbar: *I'll take a 2 time DII all-American anyday of the week. Not to mention the mentor aspect for Avila.
> *Voss McCauley - Micah Thomas: *Not the best comparison position wise, but Voss fits a roll in the system that Thomas couldn't. Don't get me wrong, Thomas could play but his maturity has to come into question with the incident preseason and Schertz comments throughout the year.
> *Jayson Kent - Tyreke Key: *Obviously not an apples to apples comparison here either. Key is Key and will be talked about for a loooonnnnggg time around these parts, good luck to wherever he lands and I hope makes a splash and overcomes his shoulder issues. With that being said the length and athleticism of Kent and the proven ability to compete at his level gives us something that Key physically couldn't last year.
> *Dearon Tucker: *Should be interesting to see where the staff goes with this one. If nothing else, it can't be much worse.



Good breakdown. I tend to agree - especially given that I think some other MVC schools are actually in a lot worse shape than we are. Losing Peterson, Hittle, Wilbar, Thomas and Tucker really isn't that difficult to replace. 

So you factor in the new additions to the pieces that we already have on the roster and it doesn't project too awfully bad. The metal development of Cam Henry is still really crucial for me. If he continues to have a pretty prominent role - we really need him to act like an adult, not complain to the officials and give 100% on both sides of the floor. That shouldn't be a lot to ask - but last year it was a lot to ask for him. 

If he doesn't give that - does JS put him on the bench? If he's on the bench I can't imagine he's going to take that very well... Could it be toxic? 

Just something to watch. But I don't really feel bad about this roster he's put together - it's intriguing.


----------



## CardLake49

True Blue said:


> I think THS would have won it all 2 years in a row if she stayed.


I do too. When they beat BD at semistate I knew they'd beat whoever came from the north. Losing that group of senior guards was a tough blow, but I firmly believe Bishop would've played if she stayed. This situation is the poster child for the fact that the grass on the other side is not always greener.


----------



## CardLake49

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Good breakdown. I tend to agree - especially given that I think some other MVC schools are actually in a lot worse shape than we are. Losing Peterson, Hittle, Wilbar, Thomas and Tucker really isn't that difficult to replace.
> 
> So you factor in the new additions to the pieces that we already have on the roster and it doesn't project too awfully bad. The metal development of Cam Henry is still really crucial for me. If he continues to have a pretty prominent role - we really need him to act like an adult, not complain to the officials and give 100% on both sides of the floor. That shouldn't be a lot to ask - but last year it was a lot to ask for him.
> 
> If he doesn't give that - does JS put him on the bench? If he's on the bench I can't imagine he's going to take that very well... Could it be toxic?
> 
> Just something to watch. But I don't really feel bad about this roster he's put together - it's intriguing.


I firmly expect him to be on the bench next year if he acts like that again. If we're lucky Cam does too.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Good breakdown. I tend to agree - especially given that I think some other MVC schools are actually in a lot worse shape than we are. Losing Peterson, Hittle, Wilbar, Thomas and Tucker really isn't that difficult to replace.
> 
> So you factor in the new additions to the pieces that we already have on the roster and it doesn't project too awfully bad. The metal development of Cam Henry is still really crucial for me. If he continues to have a pretty prominent role - we really need him to act like an adult, not complain to the officials and give 100% on both sides of the floor. That shouldn't be a lot to ask - but last year it was a lot to ask for him.
> 
> If he doesn't give that - does JS put him on the bench? If he's on the bench I can't imagine he's going to take that very well... Could it be toxic?
> 
> Just something to watch. But I don't really feel bad about this roster he's put together - it's intriguing.


I think it will help Cam immensely if he doesn’t have to be our #1 option on offense. I am hopeful that will be the case. The kid is a great talent, he’s just got to stay out of his own way.


----------



## BlueBleeder

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> The only by design part of it is… I’m a second year coach. I got obliterated in my first year and I need to win now. So I’m going to try and take the best available players and win now - worry about the rest later.
> 
> A less optimistic wording of the exact same thing…


I do not agree at all about the being obliterated.  We were right there in nearly every conference loss only needing a healthy Key to push us over the top.  It was more of  unfortunate injury and a limited time to recruit that caused our poor record than a coach/team being "obliterated."  Having said that, last season wasn't good enough, coach acknowledged rhat and he is making changes.  I like the look of how the team is shaping up, lets let the iron get to sharpening!


----------



## True Blue

CardLake49 said:


> I do too. When they beat BD at semistate I knew they'd beat whoever came from the north. Losing that group of senior guards was a tough blow, but I firmly believe Bishop would've played if she stayed. This situation is the poster child for the fact that the grass on the other side is not always greener.


A coach from Indy told me that they’re second team would have been ranked in the top 10 that year but once Russell left and bishop didn’t play, they had just an ok year the next year


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BlueBleeder said:


> I do not agree at all about the being obliterated.  We were right there in nearly every conference loss only needing a healthy Key to push us over the top.  It was more of  unfortunate injury and a limited time to recruit that caused our poor record than a coach/team being "obliterated."  Having said that, last season wasn't good enough, coach acknowledged rhat and he is making changes.  I like the look of how the team is shaping up, lets let the iron get to sharpening!



Spot on. Additionally, breaking down games, they are often about runs or responding to a run. I don't think Tyreke's loss can be overstated enough because there were have been tons of instances where we went to him to stop the bleeding or get us a tough bucket. Him eating up minutes would have also led to playing inexperienced players less, which could have had a compounding effect defensively.


----------



## treeman

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> So you factor in the new additions to the pieces that we already have on the roster and it doesn't project too awfully bad. The metal development of Cam Henry is still really crucial for me. If he continues to have a pretty prominent role - we really need him to act like an adult, not complain to the officials and give 100% on both sides of the floor.


Agree with this. The one piece of info I'm hanging onto and hoping Cam truly takes to heart is the article where he is quoted to saying how he noticed the top players in the MVC don't get rattled by the good or bad and how he needs to be more level headed if he wants to elevate his game. 

With that being said, I think a more athletic team around him where he doesn't have the be alpha 100% will let him just play instead of having to force things. At least that's what I'm hoping


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BlueBleeder said:


> I do not agree at all about the being obliterated.  We were right there in nearly every conference loss only needing a healthy Key to push us over the top.  It was more of  unfortunate injury and a limited time to recruit that caused our poor record than a coach/team being "obliterated."  Having said that, last season wasn't good enough, coach acknowledged rhat and he is making changes.  I like the look of how the team is shaping up, lets let the iron get to sharpening!



We disagree. 11-20 and first round exit in STL is obliterated. You focus on the closeness of it all and I will focus on the outcome of it all. And you can also lean on the excuse of Key being hurt all you want… If that helps you to reason the outcome in your mind then great. I’ve moved on from that - Drake had to deal with Roman Penn being injured multiple times over the last two years and managed just fine.

No wrong approach… Do you. We got obliterated in my mind and nothing will change my mind. Nor does it matter because the season over and we’re on to a new season. But since you wanted to discuss - I will oblige. 

But I’ve heard about enough of iron sharpens iron…


----------



## Bluethunder

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> We disagree. 11-20 and first round exit in STL is obliterated. You focus on the closeness of it all and I will focus on the outcome of it all. And you can also lean on the excuse of Key being hurt all you want… If that helps you to reason the outcome in your mind then great. I’ve moved on from that - Drake had to deal with Roman Penn being injured multiple times over the last two years and managed just fine.
> 
> No wrong approach… Do you. We got obliterated in my mind and nothing will change my mind. Nor does it matter because the season over and we’re on to a new season. But since you wanted to discuss - I will oblige.
> 
> But I’ve heard about enough of iron sharpens iron…


So does that mean if we go 20-11 this year we are dominant?  Since outcomes are all that matters.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Bluethunder said:


> So does that mean if we go 20-11 this year we are dominant?  Since outcomes are all that matters.



I mean generally speaking based on the history of this program 20-11 is pretty dominant. So I guess for the sake of being consistent then my simple answer is yes.

Outcomes are absolutely all that matters. It’s college athletics being close means nothing especially when you win 11 games. We were close to being average - but we were below average. It’s not like we were close to being in the NCAA Tournament or close to not being in the play in game.

I’m really sorry that my observations on the reality of the situation are different and inconvenient for some of you… I’ve tried to be objective and point out positives and negatives. I’m just not in this overly positive about everything that happens here camp. If given a reason to feel that way then certainly I will jump on that boat with ya’all… Until then I’ve got a ways to go.

But like I said earlier in another thread - current roster is definitely encouraging. Like what we have with one more piece to go… Will definitely be on board if Cam Henry acts like an adult.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

Jason Svoboda said:


> Him eating up minutes would have also led to playing inexperienced players less, which could have had a compounding effect defensively.



Not just less playing time for the inexperienced players, but less minutes for Neese which would have kept him “fresh” later in the season.  

There’s little doubt in my mind that Key would have won us another 4-5 games.  A lot different feeling about this past season if we were 15-16… coulda, shoulda, woulda…


----------



## CardLake49

True Blue said:


> A coach from Indy told me that they’re second team would have been ranked in the top 10 that year but once Russell left and bishop didn’t play, they had just an ok year the next year


They for sure would have been. They just had the team back for the 20 year anniversary at a game this past season.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Last scholarship is taken baring any unforeseen circumstances. 

Staff can now focus on 2023 and replacing all of these guys.


----------



## sycamorebacker

If I’m figuring right, Stephens is the only SR that has 2 years left?  
Next year will be the 5th for the others, right.


----------



## CardLake49

sycamorebacker said:


> If I’m figuring right, Stephens is the only SR that has 2 years left?
> Next year will be the 5th for the others, right.


I was wondering this too. Hoping someone knows and can say.


----------



## dino

CardLake49 said:


> I was wondering this too. Hoping someone knows and can say.


Kailex should not have any eligibility left. He came to isu as a junior. Covid bonuses don’t apply to him because he didn’t play in 20-21.


----------



## sycamorebacker

dino said:


> Kailex should not have any eligibility left. He came to isu as a junior. Covid bonuses don’t apply to him because he didn’t play in 20-21.


You may know, so I’m not disagreeing. But I know I read that players were now allowed 6 yrs to play 5.  Stephens has only played 3.


----------



## dino

sycamorebacker said:


> You may know, so I’m not disagreeing. But I know I read that players were now allowed 6 yrs to play 5.  Stephens has only played 3.


I think it might be confusing because players like neese got a “second junior year.” That doesn’t happen to kailex because he didn’t play during the free year. He can’t roll that over.

the free year was 2020-2021.


----------

